# im bored!!any musicians here???



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe we can do some jamming!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Pianist by training, 16 years


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice. you know what I play all instruments in a rockband. except I dont know how to play piano/organ:-( but have you heard jordan rudess?? one of my favorite pianist in the world


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

*playing drums all my life*



camboy012406 said:


> maybe we can do some jamming!


i absolutely love music. (more than my aquariums, but dont tell anyone on here that)


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Lead guitar here 

I like hendrix, satriani, vai, van halen, ozzy, and practically everything in between. Foo fighters even. Advanced in some ways yet beginner in others. Guess it depends what I'm trying to play.

Recently went to tube amp and boss gt-10. Sounds pretty good, better once I figure out the noise gate lol.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> Lead guitar here
> 
> I like hendrix, satriani, vai, van halen, ozzy, and practically everything in between. Foo fighters even. Advanced in some ways yet beginner in others. Guess it depends what I'm trying to play.
> 
> Recently went to tube amp and boss gt-10. Sounds pretty good, better once I figure out the noise gate lol.


isnt satriani in chickenfoot now? btw i saw rush for the first time in april. i have come to the conclusion that none of those musicians are human.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Yup he's in chickenfoot with sammy and anthony too I think. Will still be solo stuff happening. I heard the rush show was good too. Wouldn't mind learning some rush the guitar has always been pretty interesting. 

The boss gtt-10 pretty darn good but so is just plugging into a tube amp, a wah and original boss ds-1 to stomp on. Nice trick with that I recently playing with is having a distorted tone happening then using the guitar volume knob to roll off to a cleaner tone. I never had that before with my solid state amp. Now, I need to learn about noise gating lol.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> Yup he's in chickenfoot with sammy and anthony too I think. Will still be solo stuff happening. I heard the rush show was good too. Wouldn't mind learning some rush the guitar has always been pretty interesting.
> 
> The boss gtt-10 pretty darn good but so is just plugging into a tube amp, a wah and original boss ds-1 to stomp on. Nice trick with that I recently playing with is having a distorted tone happening then using the guitar volume knob to roll off to a cleaner tone. I never had that before with my solid state amp. Now, I need to learn about noise gating lol.


ima drummer, all that guitar stuff is gibberish to me.

my pic is Neil Peart looking awesome lol


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

What other music are you into ? Are you in a band ?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I make amps and stuff but can't play a thing ;_;


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> What other music are you into ? Are you in a band ?


I'm into all music that takes some form of talent. So you can cross out modern rap and gay beats lol! My biggest influence comes from rock though. Actually come to think of it i think the only band still around that i can listen to is the foo fighters, and the the chili peppers cause i heard theyre releasing a new album soon.

I listen mainly to rock, funk, and jazz and some reggae... some metal too but im not by any means a metal head.

Some of my biggest influences would be zeppelin, rush, the doors, chili peppers (their older stuff), sublime, marley, tool, beatles, clapton, santana....... The list seems endless lol.

for jazz and funk theres a few bands i really love but arent popular at all:
Jeff Beck, Billy Cobham, Galactic, Herbie Hancock i cant remember the rest.

I'm not in a band in the moment, simply due to the fact that when your 17, every decent guitarist ive ever met has been a hardcore metal head. Nothing wrong with metal, but its not my preffered type of music to play, and mainly because i want some variety. I have yet to jam with a good all around guitarist of more than one genre my age. So right now its just me and my buddy whos a hell of a bassist making music and doing covers here and there.

sorry for the long reply, but i love talking about music


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I make amps and stuff but can't play a thing ;_;


lol, without amps our planet would suck terribly.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Ciddian what do you mean you MAKE AMPS AND STUFF ?!!!.
The only amp place I can think of around here is Traynor in pickering.
Or are you making them on your own ? Can you also mod amps or other music equip ? Do you know alot about tubes and have a tester ? OMG, we need to talk.

I just bought a used traynor ycv20wr from a guy with a studio in ajax. He put jj tubes in them too, and it has a 12" celestion greenback. Mostly I'll be using distortion and fx off the clean channel but it'd be nice to use the amps distortion in my apt. I think I need a power soak or attenuator to dial it down but I hear it also alters the sound. What I really wish it had was a switch to dial from 15 to 5 to 1 watt but I don't know if it's even possible. Do you make cabs too and access to speakers ?

ChuckRum,

You sound older then 17 musically bro. I'm turning 40 this year lol.
I'd be down for a jam sometime if an almost 40 guitarist isn't too senior for ya lol. 

I'm guilty too of concentrating too much in one style, rock metal etc. I've only briefly touched on classical, jazz and blues. I'm going more the way of satriani lately. I admire his rock/jass/blues fusion style. Vai too, even his ballads have a worlds worth of technique in them, at the same time, melodically brilliant.

I can play a few foo tunes note for note - been awhile though. Always fun to play.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice to talk music and forget about the fishy chores and other chores I had to do today. Cheers to that mates


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! Thanks chuck :3

Ha fishman! I made one of those! 

Ya I work with yorkville sound. My mum has been there for almost 30 some years and I basically grew up there. Don't credit me with any major know-how I worked with creating the circuit boards and auto insert for most of my time there. For years I only saw the insides of the stuff we made 

Just lately I starting moving around to other departments to go where they needed help and actually started building the actual boxes! I just started seeing tubes for the first time LOL 

I've also built IMAX speakers as well with my dad. <3 lol

Feel free to call the guys there if you need any help with anything, or email. They are usually pretty good that way.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thats a very cool job Cid !

I paid half retail & with better tubes  Totally love the tone and amp in general. Most low watt amps don't have a standby switch, fx loop, dual channel, bright, boost, reverb, and speaker out to run a cab. This does I'm a happy camper. 

The only other amp I would have bought is a blackstar ht-5 from the UK but I was worried about lack of clean headroom in a jam situation.

Back to doing some tank chores then have to go out


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay I am happy you are happy with it! They love to get feedback so if you can think of anything else let em know. 

Good luck with chores, I have lots myself... lol


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> Ciddian what do you mean you MAKE AMPS AND STUFF ?!!!.
> The only amp place I can think of around here is Traynor in pickering.
> Or are you making them on your own ? Can you also mod amps or other music equip ? Do you know alot about tubes and have a tester ? OMG, we need to talk.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, that means a lot to me. Ive got an excellent drum teacher who introduces me to all kinds of music. Yea id be down for a jam one of these days, at the moment im a little too busy. Ive got a week and a half before i start an accelerated summer school course, so ive been cramming in fishing, camping, and anything wildlife as much as possible lol.

you should listen to the band Chad Smith's Bombastic Meatbats. Its the drummer from chili peppers or chickenfoot's all instrumental band. Really funky, rocky band, they even have a dude on keyboards. just a really cool, different kinda music.

oh forgot to mention before, i really enjoy muddy waters, blues dont get much better than that.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I want to try learning some SRV, Jeff Beck and Clapton as well  

My bassist found me in facebook (its been 10 yrs) We'll be jamming a bit & see what happens. He has to buy bass gear again as he switched to guitar - when he plays guitar, he sounds like a bassist lol.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> I want to try learning some SRV, Jeff Beck and Clapton as well
> 
> My bassist found me in facebook (its been 10 yrs) We'll be jamming a bit & see what happens. He has to buy bass gear again as he switched to guitar - when he plays guitar, he sounds like a bassist lol.


huge fan of jeff beck. If you listen to the bands Galactic, Herbie Hancock, and Billy Cobham. They are all that kind of music. Herbie hancock being one of my favorites.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey guys if you have guitar pedals or bass pedals willing to sell just let me know. thanks.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Cam,

What's your fave music and what instruments do you have currently ?


----------

